# Chugging chili sauce is hazardous to your health



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Extreme!!!

Extremely dumb!!! 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/34957146/ns/health-more_health_news/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is this one of those Y-chromosome things?:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

sounds like something my male cousins would have done.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

What no corn bread?


----------

